# Have you ever had someone act aggressively towards your dog for no apparent reason?



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

With my past two GSD I had a few stupid people make aggressive moves at them, for god knows what reason . . . Maybe to prove how macho and brave they are . . . Who knows.

*Has something similar happened to you? And what did your dog do?*

I have a couple examples. The first one happened when I was waiting outside of Walgreens talking with the mail lady. My female, Jazz, was lying quietly at my feet. A group of young guys walked by and noticed her. They kept sauntering back and forth and looking at her. At one pass by one of the guys did an abrupt stop, crouched and did a hard stare straight into her eyes. She jumped up with a roar, so quickly that I couldn't grab her leash, and chased him into the Walgreens, right thru the automatic doors. That was that, she turned around, came back to me and calmly laid down again. Whoa!

Another time I had my male in the extended cab of my truck with the windows open. We were leaving an archery tournament and a friend stopped me to talk. As my friend was talking he noticed Rummel and suddenly shoved his head into the truck with hard, direct eye contact. Rummel didn't make a noise he just lunged for the guys face. My friend jumped back, visibly shaken but nose still intact. Rummel sat back down and kept a watch on the guy but that was it. I asked my friend why did he do something like that, which can be interpreted as an aggressive challenge to a dog? He stated "I do that to my labs all the time." Well my GSD ain't your dogs!

It did teach me a little about my dogs. They reacted, but in my opinion did not over react. Thankfully, so far, nobody has had the urge to act aggressively towards Minka.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, yes. 

1. I have had an idiot follow me and bark at my dog. We kept walking and tried to ignore him. 

2. My brother in law who did not know my dog was drunk and was talking to me while my dog sat patiently by. We had been at a street fair for hours and now it was over and we were out walking when I met up with him. Well, he cracked his hands LOUD over top my dog's head. My dog backed up just enough to look and see what was above his head.  He did not bark or growl or do anything else. But I chewed my BIL out anyway. 

3. Walking Babs and Jenna at 8 months old, and meeting the drunken man. Jenna went to the end of her four foot lead away from him. Babs held her ground. The man laughed and said drunkenly that she was afraid of him. Then he lunged at me. Both puppies were at the end of their leashes barking in his face. Backed him up. He said not another word, but turned and walked back to the bar. I turned and said, let's go. 

4. A friend went to a dog show with me and a few pups I was going to do a CGC with. We were talking and she turned and looked in the back of my truck, in the crate where the dog was, and stared into her eyes, until she snarled and barked at her. I asked her Why She Did that. She wanted to see what she would do.

and 5. Same BIL, came over and was being a real jerk to my parents. Drunk again. I told him to get out. He thought I told the dog Cujo to Chomp him. I do not even talk that way. But he told me if that dog ever bit him, he would kill him and every dog in my kennel.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't allow it to happen, honestly. Some person who acts aggressively towards my dog will get stopped by me or DH. I'd stand in front of my dog and deal with it, so they wouldn't have to. I don't want them to show aggressiveness towards people, that is just a recipe for disaster...IMO.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Selzer, the BIL sounds like a dumb ass. Geez. 

My two were in a pen I had setup at the BF house. His drunk neighbor went stumbling over to the pen while I was in the house. I heard a bunch of barking, growling, dog fight noises! I ran out and here he is wobbling around drunk staring at the dogs and yelling at them. Unfortunately, the male would tend towards displaced aggression and attacked my female. They never really bit each other but it looked and sounded horrible, I told the guy if he ever stepped on the property again I'd have him arrested.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Heidibu said:


> I wouldn't allow it to happen, honestly. Some person who acts aggressively towards my dog will get stopped by me or DH. I'd stand in front of my dog and deal with it, so they wouldn't have to. I don't want them to show aggressiveness towards people, that is just a recipe for disaster...IMO.


True, best bet is to never let it happen. But often these episodes happen so quick, there is no time to head it off.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok first things first I haven't really had anyone do anything deliberately aggressive (I don't think) I had one guy come around the corner of my old apartment building in the middle of the night wearing a black hoodie and was definitely acting suspicious showing up out of no where in the pitch black hot weather in a hoodie covering his face and stalking around slowly outside the building. Definitely set my GSD at the time off end of the leash using his "big boy voice" when the guy stopped moving towards us I told the dog back off and he sat quietly the guy left.

I have had a vet tech tell me my lab was aggressive because when he was in the kennel after getting neutered she would go to the crate and stare at him and he would hold eye contact and refused to look away and wouldn't back off the front of the kennel and apparently other dogs will look away and hide in the back of the kennel  He didn't do anything didn't growl nothing just stayed where he was he wasn't a submissive dog but wasn't aggressive either he would however hold his ground.

Now I believe staring a stray dog in the eyes isn't the brightest thing I don't personally see it as "acting aggressively" I just think they are stupid. I have known of people who would lunge at dogs and things like that which I do see as aggressive.



JanaeUlva said:


> The first one happened when I was waiting outside of Walgreens talking with the mail lady. My female, Jazz, was lying quietly at my feet. A group of young guys walked by and noticed her. They kept sauntering back and forth and looking at her. At one pass by one of the guys did an abrupt stop, crouched and did a hard stare straight into her eyes. She jumped up with a roar, so quickly that *I couldn't grab her leash*, and chased him into the Walgreens, right thru the automatic doors.


I'm sorry but I have to comment on this one. Personally, in a public place you should have had the leash. You not being able to grab it in time and her being able to chase a guy into a public store in front of other people is just askin for trouble IMO. Also, I really don't agree with a dog acting aggressively from just someone staring them in the eyes. I'm fine with some sort of a reaction but jumping up from a down and actually chasing the guy all over a stare isn't good but again just my opinion.



selzer said:


> Hmmmm, yes.
> 
> 1. I have had an idiot follow me and bark at my dog. We kept walking and tried to ignore him.
> 
> 2. My brother in law who *did not know my dog was drunk* and was talking to me while my dog sat patiently by.


:rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry but this killed me I had to read it like 10 times I swore you were saying the dog was drunk and your BIL didn't know.. long day I guess but it made my night... thanks lol you know how aggressive those darn drunk GSDs are god people should have better handling skills and not let their drunk dogs around people its just ASKING for trouble.. no wonder GSDs have such a bad rep. :wild:


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I havent had much happen. I did have one of my motorcycle students who was 6'7" stare down Aspen and step towards me. Aspen jumped forward and held the man in his spot barking and growling. I asked the guy why he did that and he didnt have a reason. He was only about 5mo old at the time.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not aggressive behavior towards my dog, but definitely not smart. A lady was walking through the park as I drove around looking for a parking place. It was warm out so my window was down. She stopped me so I thought she was going to ask me for a cigarette or something. She was offering literature from her church, and was real chatty and as she catted away, she reached into my truck to pet Zisso. Not smart!! Zisso, being the sweet boy he is, let her pet him. Had that been Nadia, she might not have been so fortunate.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

JanaeUlva said:


> Unfortunately, the male would tend towards displaced aggression and attacked my female. They never really bit each other but it looked and sounded horrible


Totally off the subject... KINDA. but Is that what that is called? Cause OMG. when the little dog on the other side of the fence comes out. my dogs HAVE to run the fence line, and if my male gets in the way of my female, It sounds like they are tearing into each other.... ive never seen a wound or anything, but she sure can be a Bitch! lol


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry but this killed me I had to read it like 10 times I swore you were saying the dog was drunk and your BIL didn't know..


:rofl::rofl: and i was right there with you!!!! haha but i JUST got it, after i made myself mentally add a comma hahaha :wild:

I just gave up before now and was like, ok.... im sure she didnt get the dog drunk... so it must be some sort of typo??? lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> Hmmmm, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My brother in law who did not know my dog was drunk and was talking to me while my dog sat patiently by. We had been at a street fair for hours and now it was over and we were out walking when I met up with him. Well, he cracked his hands LOUD over top my dog's head. My dog backed up just enough to look and see what was above his head. He did not bark or growl or do anything else. But I chewed my BIL out anyway.







JanaeUlva said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I'm sorry but this killed me I had to read it like 10 times I swore you were saying the dog was drunk and your BIL didn't know.. long day I guess but it made my night... thanks lol you know how aggressive those darn drunk GSDs are god people should have better handling skills and not let their drunk dogs around people its just ASKING for trouble.. no wonder GSDs have such a bad rep. :wild:



I read it the same way!! I was wondering why her dog was drunk. HAHAHAHA!! It's amazing the difference a comma can make!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I read it the same way!! I was wondering why her dog was drunk. HAHAHAHA!! It's amazing the difference a comma can make!!


I'm so glad others read it the same way even re-reading other people quoting it I'm still actually laughing out loud and my husband is looking at me like I'm an idiot then I explain it to him and of course get off on a tangent about drunk dogs and start laughing so hard I have to wipe my eyes. I'm sure I need sleep but I'm enjoying my mental state right now.. I needed a vacation LMAO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ugh.  For some reason my in-laws have this obsession with "proving" their dog is protective. So they do this elaborate drama where my BIL or FIL will crouch down, breathing heavily and moving slowly, reaching toward my MIL like a villain in a 1930's movie (because every bad guy moves like this) and her GSD will oblige them by barking and pretending to snap at them. They keep trying it with Rocky, but he thinks the whole thing is stupid and completely ignores them, which they say just proves he isn't "protective." 

I really really hope they try this with Kopper when he gets older and he sinks his teeth in their leg.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My SIL, self-proclaimed "Dog Whisperer" has actually growled at Niko, who is for some reason terrified of her. She was at our house for Christmas, and she desperately wanted to pet Niko, who kept avoiding her. She persisted (this is where I should have put her in a crate, my SIL, not Niko  ) and Niko growled a bit while walking away from her. She actually growled back at him. I think she thought she was just making fun of him, as if the dog would know she was teasing him and would in turn feel silly??? I don't know, that's the only way I could find to justify her stupidity.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jan this is a good topic!

Years ago, my first dog was an Aussie. He looked like a sweet little black/white sheepdog.

Got home late one night and took him for a potty break.... on an extenda-leash. 

A carful of mentally challenged punks rode by us very slowly, turned around and came back. One of the geniuses leaned out of the window and BARKED at my dog.

Cobi instantly charged the car, barking, and tried to leap in the window. (Remember he is on an extenda-leash.)
I tell you I have never seen a group of punks clear out so fast and I laughed so hard my face hurt the next morning.
I never had any problems in that neighborhood.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I have had a vet tech tell me my lab was aggressive because when he was in the kennel after getting neutered she would go to the crate and stare at him and he would hold eye contact and refused to look away and wouldn't back off the front of the kennel and apparently other dogs will look away and hide in the back of the kennel  He didn't do anything didn't growl nothing just stayed where he was he wasn't a submissive dog but wasn't aggressive either he would however hold his ground.
> 
> Now I believe staring a stray dog in the eyes isn't the brightest thing I don't personally see it as "acting aggressively" I just think they are stupid. I have known of people who would lunge at dogs and things like that which I do see as aggressive.
> 
> ...


1. Agree - vet tech who says your dog is aggressive because it makes eye contact is wrong and she shouldn't be sitting there staring at the dogs.

2. Lesson learned the hard way. I wouldn't make the leash mistake again. However I don't think the dog overreacted.

3.  I noticed the order of words too, that made the dog sound drunk not the BIL.

Someone else mentioned in their post about relatives that like to act suspicious just to get their dog riled up. I've seen that too. I guess what I was getting at was how some people have a weird tendency to want to prove they are as tough as "the dog" and proceed to do dumb things that could get themselves bit.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Jan this is a good topic!
> 
> Years ago, my first dog was an Aussie. He looked like a sweet little black/white sheepdog.
> 
> ...


 I had something similar happen with a Doberman that I owned a long time ago. Long story short, a group of guys saw the dog peeing on a snow bank and must have smoked too much weed cuz they thought it a hysterical sight. They were laughing, pointing, barking and getting all hyper about it. The Doberman jumped in front of them (on a long line) and proceeded to rapid fire bark at the guys, like only a Doberman can do. They shut up fast and I will bet they never laughed at a dog peeing again.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow I've had this happen so many times to Rio, it seems like every time we go out somebody (men, women and children) bark at her. Thankfully She just gives then a what? look. I've had young guys growl and stamp their feet at her as the pass us when she is lying down calmly, kids growl at her the scream and run away even though she does not react. I've even had a guy ask to pet her then grab the sides of her face and stare into her eyes with his noes only inches from her. Oh that guy got a ear bashing I can tell you. I'm very lucky she only reacts by furiously wagging her tail. Some people huh?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> My SIL, self-proclaimed "Dog Whisperer" has actually growled at Niko, who is for some reason terrified of her. She was at our house for Christmas, and she desperately wanted to pet Niko, who kept avoiding her. She persisted (this is where I should have put her in a crate, my SIL, not Niko  ) and Niko growled a bit while walking away from her. She actually growled back at him. I think she thought she was just making fun of him, as if the dog would know she was teasing him and would in turn feel silly??? I don't know, that's the only way I could find to justify her stupidity.


:crazy: There is a good example. Growling at a dog who obviously wants nothing to do with them. And you are left wondering and grasping for a reason that would justify such stupidity. These incidences I am thinking of leave me wondering "why would someone do that?"


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know some people don't think I should find that kind of reaction from a dog funny.... but just can't help myself.

A while back I was working Ari in a side room at our indoor club training. There were a ton of dogs and people and I wanted him to settle in. Around the corner came a dog/handler, right up on us. Ari barked. The other handler yelled at my dog to SIT. Not just once but actually yelling.
Ari quickly changed his bark from a surprise bark at another dog to a "how dare you threaten me" bark at the handler. It took me a minute to gather my composure and put him in a sit.... but I bet the other handler thinks twice before yelling at someone elses dog again.
And this from a dog who allows himself to be pulled around by the kids at our schutzhund club.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

catz said:


> Wow I've had this happen so many times to Rio, it seems like every time we go out somebody (men, women and children) bark at her. Thankfully She just gives then a what? look. I've had young guys growl and stamp their feet at her as the pass us when she is lying down calmly, kids growl at her the scream and run away even though she does not react. I've even had a guy ask to pet her then grab the sides of her face and stare into her eyes with his noes only inches from her. Oh that guy got a ear bashing I can tell you. I'm very lucky she only reacts by furiously wagging her tail. Some people huh?


Totally what I am talking about! I think it's great that your dog takes that all in stride. It certainly would be understandable for a dog to react. The degree of reaction, however, is another matter.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

gagsd said:


> I know some people don't think I should find that kind of reaction from a dog funny.... but just can't help myself.
> 
> A while back I was working Ari in a side room at our indoor club training. There were a ton of dogs and people and I wanted him to settle in. Around the corner came a dog/handler, right up on us. Ari barked. The other handler yelled at my dog to SIT. Not just once but actually yelling.
> Ari quickly changed his bark from a surprise bark at another dog to a "how dare you threaten me" bark at the handler. It took me a minute to gather my composure and put him in a sit.... but I bet the other handler thinks twice before yelling at someone elses dog again.
> And this from a dog who allows himself to be pulled around by the kids at our schutzhund club.


I don't think it's appropriate for someone to think they can yell at another person's dog. Sure some dogs will take it but some won't and I think it's understandable. I thought it a bit funny when the Doberman barked at the guys for laughing at him while he was peeing.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually hold out my hands and she shoves her face into them then gently hold the sides of her faces and kiss all over the top of her head going nom nom nom lol, she loves it and I think she was expecting him to do that, her eyes was saying kiss me kiss me :wild: ! That is all that probably saved his noes but what an amazingly stupid thing to do to a strange dog. I am suprised at how many parents I see watching their kids growl and scream at her and do nothing and I can just see their angry shocked faces if she reacted back.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

catz said:


> I usually hold out my hands and she shoves her face into them then gently hold the sides of her faces and kiss all over the top of her head going nom nom nom lol, she loves it and I think she was expecting him to do that, her eyes was saying kiss me kiss me :wild: ! That is all that probably saved his noes but what an amazingly stupid thing to do to a strange dog. I am suprised at how many parents I see watching their kids growl and scream at her and do nothing and I can just see their angry shocked faces if she reacted back.


See I have noticed this too mainly younger kids that think it's a great game to charge a dog and then run away screaming bloody murder acting like the dog is chasing them.. Who in the heck lets their kid do this stuff is beyond me it's aggressive towards the dog alot of dogs have issues with kids and then running (along with screaming) both make the dog want to react and chase. 

I have also noticed alot of young punks or guys thinking they are bad bark and growl at strange dogs.. dumbest thing in the world to me but they do it. Best thing for us is to desensitize the dogs to this because even though they are being stupid (like the guy grabbing the dogs face) the dog snaps the dog is the one who gets in trouble.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JanaeUlva said:


> I thought it a bit funny when the Doberman barked at the guys for laughing at him while he was peeing.


I can so see that!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, no Rushie was NOT drunk. I was writing that at 10:05 last night and my dad had asked me to leave at ten. So, I did not get the opportunity to read the post over. Of course, when you know what you are meaning to say, a lot of the time, you read it that way anyway. I should have written "my drunken brother in law that did not know my dog...."


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

selzer said:


> LOL, no Rushie was NOT drunk. I was writing that at 10:05 last night and my dad had asked me to leave at ten. So, I did not get the opportunity to read the post over. Of course, when you know what you are meaning to say, a lot of the time, you read it that way anyway. I should have written "my drunken brother in law that did not know my dog...."


Well it certainly added spice to the post!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lo we knew (after a few readings) what you meant but with all the stress here, it being late, and me being completely drained it added a nice enjoyment to my evening.. I chuckled quite awhile on it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I seem to get the kids growling and barking at the dog thing, or going "BOO" near her especially when she was young..it's probably why she isn't fond of young kids today


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

In the early 90's we had dalmatians and a house on the "interesting" side of Tacoma. A group of teen girls were charging my chain link fence trying to get my male dal worked up. They didn't realize the gate on the other side of the garage was open....then they're running down the street screaming like they're being chased by Cujo, our male stopped at our property line and came back into the yard.

Around that time I used to walk our female in the morning, Dottie was such a sweet dog, not a mean bone in her body, she was pretty big for a female dal, about 65lb. Coming toward us on the street was a group of high school boys. When they got close to me it looked like they were going to separate and surround me. Dotties hackles went up and she started barking like like she was going to kill them. She charged a couple of them and they went running. I never heard her bark like that again. She probably saved my life.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It happens. I have had kids do the strangest things. Today I was tracking and a group of high school boys were nearby. They began staring at Hogan and I was quick to signal them not to make a sound. Ha, I have learned how to strike terror in teenager's hearts from my parenting experience.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I was in the waiting room with my Cairn Terrier for his ear infection, he was sitting on my lap and this obnoxious brat around 10-12 years old kept leaning over and barking at him, I told the brat and his mother that it was a stupid thing to do as the dog did not feel well and shouldn't have to endure her brats teasing. I got up and walked to another section and the brat came over and barked again, very loud whereby my terrier leaped up and grabbed his nose, everyone in the waiting room stated clapping, that brat learned a big lesson, and his idiot of a mother, fruit doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I was in the waiting room with my Cairn Terrier for his ear infection, he was sitting on my lap and this obnoxious brat around 10-12 years old kept leaning over and barking at him, I told the brat and his mother that it was a stupid thing to do as the dog did not feel well and shouldn't have to endure her brats teasing. I got up and walked to another section and the brat came over and barked again, very loud whereby my terrier leaped up and grabbed his nose, everyone in the waiting room stated clapping, that brat learned a big lesson, and his idiot of a mother, fruit doesn't fall far from the tree.


Excellent. Let's see, in dog training, we could call that a "life reward" but in the brats case I guess it's more appropriately a life correction. Whatever, karma was immediate!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good for him, got what he deserved!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Samba said:


> It happens. I have had kids do the strangest things. Today I was tracking and a group of high school boys were nearby. They began staring at Hogan and I was quick to signal them not to make a sound. Ha, I have learned how to strike terror in teenager's hearts from my parenting experience.


Also an excellent story and very cool skill - ability to strike terror in a teenager's heart!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

At a park with Bailey when she was, oh, about 2 I guess. Some teens sitting in the grass not far from us starting barking at Bailey, making all kids of noise, etc etc. So, I gave the leash to my friend who was with us, walked over close to where they were and started doing the same thing to them. They looked at me like I was nuts and I just said, loudly "These are some really bad dogs! They dont react! Bad dogs, bad!" and shook my finger at them and told them "Go home!"

Bailey of course just looked at all of us like we were off our rockers..


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> At a park with Bailey when she was, oh, about 2 I guess. Some teens sitting in the grass not far from us starting barking at Bailey, making all kids of noise, etc etc. So, I gave the leash to my friend who was with us, walked over close to where they were and started doing the same thing to them. They looked at me like I was nuts and I just said, loudly "These are some really bad dogs! They dont react! Bad dogs, bad!" and shook my finger at them and told them "Go home!"


:rofl: 
I'm pretty sure there's some type of medication you can take if this type of behavior continues.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Once my crazy uncle started barking and growling at him and jumped at him and Tanner cocked his head and had that "WTF" look on his face and turned around and walked away.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

JanaeUlva said:


> With my past two GSD I had a few stupid people make aggressive moves at them, for god knows what reason . . . Maybe to prove how macho and brave they are . . . Who knows.
> 
> *Has something similar happened to you? And what did your dog do?*
> 
> ...


Are some people seriously just stupid or what? Why in the world would someone stick their face in front of a big dog with such a powerful bite and try to "challenge" them? 

Example: This reporter wasn't even trying to challenge the dog....


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I have seen this clip before. The reporter was not even thinking and it proves how just a small thing can be taken as an aggressive movement buy the dog. The reporter was lucky. If it had not been for the automatic movement of his handler the guy would have had a lot worse injuries. 

It proves that we have to be in control of our dogs (weather voice of physical) at all times. We also have to be aware what they might do. Sadly when it is man (even the most stupid of men) vs dog the dog might win the battle but the dog always ends up paying the price, usually with his life. Maybe I am biased as I have seen dogs labeled "aggressive" just for defending themselves or their family. 

I had people try and get Zeus to show aggression, rofl but he would always love on the person. The closest he ever got to trying to protect me was inserting his body between me and someone else, nothing else. No growl, no bark, nada. I do admit that he would sometimes strain at the leash to great people and on two occasions I acted like I was holding him back and telling him not to bite (I was walking at night and came upon some kids that thought it would be fund to talk trash). When they saw him straining to get to them they backed off. 

Now no one has been stupid enough to try anything with Loki, and I have NO idea what he would do if I was attacked. He usually ignores most people and (for some reason  ) no one wants to try him to see what he would do. I must note though that Loki is a Shiloh shepherd and stands about 32" and is 130 lbs (he looks like a white shepherd) so he is a bit on the impressive side.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kids DO do the strangest and stupidest things My own nephew, he was around 8, when we took a long hike, he was on his bicycle, which I thought was GREAT, since masi hadn't been around many bikes. ( I actually would use this kid as a guinea pig since he had no fear of dogs, and was like an 8 year old on crack

Anyhow, he would zoom up to her, stare her down, and either bark, or growl,,did it once, I told him to knock it off, did it again, and I reemed him a new one. Masi ignored him but it PEEVED me to no end. Later he was walking, (thru the woods), Masi was offleash, he was standing on a rock outcrouping, that had a pretty good gully below, he was kinda flailing his arms acting like he was going to fall/jump, masi went up behind him and grabbed him by the seat of his pants and yanked him. 

I said to him "look all the teasing you did to her and she just saved your life"..


----------

